# Received My Black River Imaging Wedding Album



## dawssvt (Dec 9, 2009)

I just received my 10x10 Mosaic Album from Black River. I read some reviews and people seemed to be very impressed with this company, especially for the price. I must say, I was blown away by the quality of the printing and the incredible turn around on the book. I ordered the book on Thanksgiving and received it on December 4th! They offer 50% all albums that are studio samples, which is great. Also, they give three offers when you sign up with them. The first being $50 off your first purchase. I thought I would share my experience with them!

I will be posting pictures of the album within a day or so. Their website is BlackRiverImaging.com - Professional Photo Albums


----------

